# Qui veut acheter ma chemise?



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

Voilà, personne ne semble aimer ma chemise, alors je la vends..

Qui n'en veut...:


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, personne ne semble aimer ma chemise, alors je la vends..
> 
> Qui n'en veut...:



Il faudrait d'abord que je vérifie si je n'ai pas la même


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

rôôô et les petites annonces c'est pour les teckels ?

_en même temps j'hésite à déplacer dans customisation&#8230; on ne sait jamais _


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai la même ...mais je m'en sers comme veste de pyjama.. 

Dis fab la mise à prix est de combien?

On se croirait chez Christies ...elle a de la valeur?


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

le chemise, je sais pas, mais la montre, je pense pouvoir en faire quelque chose


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Et la boucle d'oreille ?
un grain de beauté..?..


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> elle a de la valeur?



Ah?
Oui?

C'est à ce moment là que j'entre en scène pour émettre des réserves?
Non?


...

Ok je repasserai plus tard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le chemise, je sais pas, mais la montre, je pense pouvoir en faire quelque chose




Ah non, la chemise, je veux bien, mais la montre, je la garde...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Mars 2006)

je suis intéressé par l'élégante chemise blanche visible au deuxième plan et par le numéro de téléphone de la jeune personne en bas à droite de l'image (*).




(*) c'est pour l'inviter à un championnat de mots-croisés


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

en tout cas, félicitation pour cette participation à Ca se discute sur le thème :" je suis un 30-40aire aux pratiques sexuelles que mes voisins réprouvent, qui puis-je faire" ...la chemise est effectivement superflue


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je suis intéressé
> 
> (*) c'est pour l'inviter à un championnat de mots-croisés



Comme si on allait te croire..


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Acheteur non mais j'ai à la cave un petit stock de chemises 80s qui t'iront à merveille.
Vendu au poids avec en bonus un CD des Partenaire Particulier.


----------



## SaraKa (30 Mars 2006)

ce type me dit quelque chose...


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> ce type me dit quelque chose...



tu as bien vu, c'est bien John Malkovitch


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> ce type me dit quelque chose...


 dans une autre vie il s'appelait jérôme_

mais fait comme si je ne t'avais rien dit_


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Vendu au poids avec en bonus un CD des Partenaire Particulier.



Ca m'intéresse pas, j'ai déjà l'intégrale...








comment ça ils n'ont fait que deux singles?


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

en tout cas, t'as l'air un peu consterné...l'effet Drucker?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Genre "je publie une (bonne) photo de moi, le regard décidé et la posture concernée par le monde autour qui débat de sujets de fond" et c'est soi-disant pour vendre une chemise.

Ouais, ouais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, t'as l'air un peu consterné...l'effet Drucker?



non...Delarue...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Genre "je publie une (bonne) photo de moi, le regard décidé et la posture concernée par le monde autour qui débat de sujets de fond" et c'est soi-disant pour vendre une chemise.
> 
> Ouais, ouais.


Ponkhead?
...

T'es méchant!


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non...Delarue...



obordel

je compatis


----------



## UnAm (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> obordel
> 
> je compatis


:rateau:

dites moi, c''est un peu off topic... non pas que la gueule de ce gars là me fait penser à dj fox mac cloud, mais je savais pas où placer cette question  (qui est la suivante^^):
il fait (/faisait) parti des SK???


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> 
> dites moi, c''est un peu off topic... non pas que la gueule de ce gars là me fait penser à dj fox mac cloud, mais je savais pas où placer cette question  (qui est la suivante^^):
> il fait (/faisait) parti des SK???



oui, c'est bien un ancien des SAVAGE KEUPON (tout comme Jean Luc)


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, félicitation pour cette participation à Ca se discute sur le thème :" je suis un 30-40aire aux pratiques sexuelles que mes voisins réprouvent, qui puis-je faire" ...la chemise est effectivement superflue


C'était presque ça : "La vie après une s****ie, savoir en parler"
Bon, moi, je suis prête à prendre le dedans de la chemise, mais sous certaines conditions....\o/


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi, je suis prête à prendre le dedans de la chemise, mais sous certaines conditions....\o/



tu acceptes les tickets resto ? 

..... adieu


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

Je vais l'offrir a Malow, mais il ne faut surtout pas la laver, sinon elle vaut plus rien...


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

Enfin, la question est? pourquoi te séparer d'une si belle chemise? tu veux t'acheter une barrette mémoire? Ca sent le déclin quand même, nan?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vais l'offrir a Malow, mais il ne faut surtout pas la laver, sinon elle vaut plus rien...




Bon, je vais la ressortir du panier alors...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, la question est? pourquoi te séparer d'une si belle chemise? tu veux t'acheter une barrette mémoire? Ca sent le déclin quand même, nan?




Non, c'est une vente aux enchère aux profits d'une association


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Tu vends aussi ce blouson?


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

'tain t'as vachement changé tu portais des lunettes avant ?


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 'tain t'as vachement changé tu portais des lunettes avant ?



et des couettes!


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et des couettes!



on se croirait en train de jouer à "qui est-ce" ©80s


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

moi j'achète chemise contre Jean-Luc bah oui quoi l'en faut pour tous les goûts parait même qu'il est célibataire, même âge, toussi toussa :hein: :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

ratisse vraiment large Jean-Luc !!.........
:rateau:

quand à la chemise......


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Ben quoi, moi j'la trouve pas si mal sa chemise... :rose: 

Et sinon, c'est pas trop dur de travailler avec une nana qui a une voix aussi aigue (je pense que tout le monde voit de laquelle je parle, hein) ?

J'suis très déçue, Lumai m'avait prévenue pourtant, et j'ai raté cette émission.

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

pour info, c'etait quoi cette emission...?


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour info, c'etait quoi cette emission...?



C'était "Stars d'un jour : que sont-elles devenues ?" avec Delarue.
J'suis dé-goû-tée d'avoir raté ça.

 :love:  :love:  :love:

_Grillé, le ptit Bobby...  (je me demande bien ce que ça peut donner, des pustules grillées ???) _


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour info, c'etait quoi cette emission...?


Un truc de Delarue (Ca se discute ou un truc du genre) sur "comment qu'on fait quand on est star et pis après qu'on l'est plus"

Comme d'hab quoi

edit : ok grillé... :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> C'était "Stars d'un jour : que sont-elles devenues ?" avec Delarue.
> J'suis dé-goû-tée d'avoir raté ça.
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Chirac était là ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> C'était "Stars d'un jour : que sont-elles devenues ?" avec Delarue.
> J'suis dé-goû-tée d'avoir raté ça.
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


Merki!...


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> _(je me demande bien ce que ça peut donner, des pustules grillées ???) _




Du pop corn ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Je vends mon string en vison...pour la photo par MP...c'est hors charte me dit-on dans l'oreillette...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2006)

Juste un détail Fab

tu la vends combien 
et comment

Car à mon avis tu peux la jouer de 2 manières

Lavée -repassée  ca ira chercher dans les... 3 euros
ou


*Portée par la Star 
*Souvenir de l'émission de JLD
*traces de divers travaux d'approches de stagiaires Réservoir Prod*

là tu peux démarrer à 300 euros 
( moins ma com à fixer avec mon assistant)

---------------
(* tiens Fab , elle est toujours aussi sympa pas farouche..... C ***?)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

C'est marrant, chez Fab'Fab, tout ce qui m'intéresse c'est tout ce qui ne s'achète pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, chez Fab'Fab, tout ce qui m'intéresse c'est tout ce qui ne s'achète pas.




Vous devriez gnagnagnater d'autres avant de gnagnater de nouveau à DocEvil.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez gnagnagnater d'autres avant de gnagnater de nouveau à DocEvil.


Ne t'emballe pas : c'est aussi une façon de confirmer que c'est une chemise de merde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'emballe pas : c'est aussi une façon de confirmer que c'est une chemise de merde.




finalement, c'est bien VBulletin...


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab pourquoi tu ne la donnes pas, tout simplement ?

Je fais de la peinture à mes heures perdues, et les tâches ne se verront pas trop...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab pourquoi tu ne la donnes pas, tout simplement ?
> 
> Je fais de la peinture à mes heures perdues, et les tâches ne se verront pas trop...



au vu de ton avatar, tu epux aussi l'encadrer et la poser au milieu de "tes" uvres  (merci Pascal)


----------



## Grug2 (31 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, personne ne semble aimer ma chemise, alors je la vends..
> 
> Qui n'en veut...:


 faut dire que les blondes en epaulette, c'est un peu  trop looké


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Ah bin non, il avait pas d'épaulettes, quand même, faut pas pousser.
Krrr krrr krrr, c'te tête, ça me fait le même effet à chaque fois. Faudrait presque la poster dans le fil des p'tits bonheurs.


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

je comprends mieux pourquoi les stats de mon site grimpent en flâche !    

ps : Fab'Fab, je t'appelle demain pour avoir le numéro de la blondinette fofolle qui était au premier rang... (chacun ses fantasmes de jeunesse hein... )


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je comprends mieux pourquoi les stats de mon site grimpent en flâche !
> 
> ps : Fab'Fab, je t'appelle demain pour avoir le numéro de la blondinette fofolle qui était au premier rang... (chacun ses fantasmes de jeunesse hein... )




je ne sais pas qui c'est...


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas qui c'est...




  

ouh le vilain menteur !!  elle t'a trop cassé les oreilles quand t'étais jeune ?


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin non, il avait pas d'épaulettes, quand même, faut pas pousser.
> Krrr krrr krrr, c'te tête, ça me fait le même effet à chaque fois. Faudrait presque la poster dans le fil des p'tits bonheurs.



T'emballe pas Melounette ... pourquoi tu crois qu'il a les mains sur le visage ???  hein ... par ce qu'il a pas de bouche ...


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas qui c'est...




Vous ne parlez pas de la même photo, je crois.


----------



## Grug2 (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas qui c'est...


tout le monde connait Dorothée voyons !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

Faut avouer quand meme elle est classe la chemise  
Ca correspond bien avec la tete du gars


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Faut avouer quand meme elle est classe la chemise
> Ca correspond bien avec la tete du gars




quoi ma g*****? Qu'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeest ce qu'elle a ma g*****?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

Ben...

Un gentil mensonge ou la vértité moins gentille ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

tiens, et si je boulais rouge quelqu'un moi?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

Non c'est pas une bonne idée


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

pourtant, je sais pas, j'ai une envie d'un coup... :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

Non, vraiment ce serait inutile 

Ca va te rendre triste je pars pendant une semaine sans internet


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Je vends un blouson en cuir étriqué des années 70. Ca ira bien avec la chemise, non? Par contre, j'ai pas le pantalon pattes d'eph.:love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab...   

_P.S : clic image... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai plus de chemises.
Que des T-Shirts unis noirs ou blancs...


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Pas de calbutes à p'tits curs non plus, alors ?!... 
'tain, j'ai tout faux !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2008)

Non. je donne dans le Boxer Kalvin Klein!!!

Mais depuis le temps que je l'attendais ce dessin!!!  :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Ça fait très longtemps (plusieurs mois) que j'avais ce dessin en tête...
J'attendais juste que le "contexte" soit favorable...  
_Donc... Faites attention à ce que vous dites... 
Je ne poste pas toujours des dessins en réaction immédiate à vos posts...  
Patience, patience... 
J'ai parfois l'âme et la patience d'un sniper...  _


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non. je donne dans le Boxer Kalvin Klein!!!


Mince moi qui avait dit à Kisbizz, toute émoustillée et qui me demande mon avis*, que t'avais l'air plus string et/ou pagne** 

elle vas être déçue

*(pourquoi elle me demande toujours des trucs pareils aussi)
**(pourquoi j'ai dit ça moi aussi)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> .... Kisbizz, toute émoustillée


c'est pas un pléonasme ca?



> , que t'avais l'air plus string et/ou pagne**


définitivement pagne ou nu 
 
voire étui pénien si prod de machin clippeux  "follement ethnics"
( y a un marché)



> *(pourquoi elle me demande toujours des trucs pareils aussi)
> **(pourquoi j'ai dit ça moi aussi)


on est pas mal à se poser les même questions


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> on est pas mal à se poser les même questions




et vous pouvez la poser longuement


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> voire étui pénien



J'ai arrêté, j'en trouvais jamais des assez grands...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai arrêté, j'en trouvais jamais des assez grands...


y a une blague qui circule dans les équipes techniques:
-Sympa de la part de xxx de nous aider à transporter les rouleaux de caches lumieres, mais t'as vu , c'est pas son truc au beau gosse,  il a l'air de souffrir il est tout rouge

-Non c'est pas ca , c'est son nouvel étui, trop petit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai arrêté, j'en trouvais jamais des assez grands...


Oh le vantard !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oh le vantard !


juste une petite question
Et comme tu le sais?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> juste une petite question
> Et comme tu le sais?


Parce que ceux qui disent ça se vantent.  

Non, j'ai pas été voir.


----------



## kasarus (27 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Parce que ceux qui disent ça se vantent.
> 
> Non, j'ai pas été voir.



Tu lui as fait faire le test de la soupière? (cf un fil que j'ai la flemme de retrouver)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu lui as fait faire le test de la soupière? (cf un fil que j'ai la flemme de retrouver)


C'est quoi ce test ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu lui as fait faire le test de la soupière? (cf un fil que j'ai la flemme de retrouver)


*MAIS, BORDEL, VOUS ALLEZ ARRETER DE NOUS LES BRISER AVEC LA SOUPIERE DE iDUCK !?!?!?*

*A TOUTES LES SAUCES QU'ON SE LA BOUFFE LA SOUPIERE DE iDUCK DEPUIS DES SEMAINES !!!!!!*

*RAS LE BOL !*
*MERDE !*
*CHIER !*

*CREUSEZ-VOUS UN PEU LA TÊTE !*
*REMUEZ-VOUS LE NEURONE !*

*BORDEL ! (again)*


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *MAIS, BORDEL, VOUS ALLEZ ARRETER DE NOUS LES BRISER AVEC LA SOUPIERE DE iDUCK !?!?!?*
> 
> *A TOUTES LES SAUCES QU'ON SE LA BOUFFE LA SOUPIERE DE iDUCK DEPUIS DES SEMAINES !!!!!!*
> 
> ...



C'est vrai.
En plus là c'est le topic de ma chemise, pas celui de la soupière d'iDuck...
:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mai 2008)

la chemise est encore là ou partie aux enchères ? 

vendue ou en attente du meilleur(e)  offrant(e) ?  


faut se depecher quand meme si encore en vente,
les soldes approchent , il serait dommage de la brader  






ps: fab, j'attends toujours une enveloppe dans ma boite moi   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

_Ouais, non._


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Et puis, faut arrêter aussi de se foutre de Fab avec sa chemise : les chemise à rayures verticales, c'est la super classe - d'ailleurs, j'en ai !_



Tiens, t'as édité ton message?


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2008)

Quelle idée de génie j'ai eue, de relancer ce fil !...


----------



## r0m1 (28 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle idée de génie j'ai eue, de relancer ce fil !...



en plus t'es content de toi !!!  

Regarde dans quel état tu nous l'as mis le Ponk !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *MAIS, BORDEL, VOUS ALLEZ ARRETER DE NOUS LES BRISER AVEC LA SOUPIERE DE iDUCK !?!?!?*
> 
> *A TOUTES LES SAUCES QU'ON SE LA BOUFFE LA SOUPIERE DE iDUCK DEPUIS DES SEMAINES !!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Ca y est ! J'ai compris ce qu'était le test de la soupière : en parler jusqu'à mettre en pétard un membre de ce forum.


----------



## kasarus (28 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca y est ! J'ai compris ce qu'était le test de la soupière : en parler jusqu'à mettre en pétard un membre de ce forum.



C'est réussi... 
C'est à ce moment que la soupière devient cocotte minute par induction


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

Nan mais rassure moi fab, on t'obliges, j'espère, à porter ces... enfin cet assemblage... de tissus... ?C'est pas une idée à toi quand même ?


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Nan mais rassure moi fab, on t'obliges, j'espère, à porter ces... enfin cet assemblage... de tissus... ?C'est pas une idée à toi quand même ?



Vous êtes dégueulasses : c'est le top de la mode.



En Bosnie Herzégovine. Bon, notre Fab' a été victime du jet lag, ca arrive à tout le monde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous êtes dégueulasses : c'est le top de la mode.
> 
> 
> 
> En Bosnie Herzégovine.



comme ma série était diffusée aussi là bas, je la mettais pour eux... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> comme ma série était diffusée aussi là bas, je la mettais pour eux... :rateau:



Bah voilà : c'est ce que je disais. laisse tomber, Fab' : ils ne savent pas ce que c'est la gloire, les paillettes, les galas, toussa.... Ce sont des malfaisants !


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Bon, en vente : une chemise* de modérateur. Au profit des orphelins de la modération. A vot'bon coeur, M'sieurs Dames.

Rayée, naze aussi ​


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2008)

C'est un pyjama !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, en vente : une chemise de modérateur. Au profit des orphelins de la modération. A vot'bon coeur, M'sieurs Dames.​



Solidarnosc!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un pyjama !



Presque ! Cela n'en a que plus de valeur !
Je vois d'ici l'accroche : "Passez vos nuits avec l'Amok sur la peau"
Tas de nazes 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Solidarnosc!!!!!!!



Et Monsieur sait de quoi il parle !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et Monsieur sait de quoi il parle !



Ben tiens, dans 47 pays qu'elles étaient diffusées mes rayures


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah voilà : c'est ce que je disais. laisse tomber, Fab' : ils ne savent pas ce que c'est la gloire, les paillettes, les galas, toussa.... Ce sont des malfaisants !


pire que des malfaisants
ils suivent pas la mode... ailleurs et ca se prétend Aïpeu
Des malfaisants et des qui se la jouent
 savez genre à avoir plein de zamis sur fessebouque myspesse ,et depuis peu makjai, et dont le rêve est de rentrer à la soirée machin pour  se pochetronner et  tenter de se faire photographier avec des pipeules (en plein "ménages") et esperer gratter un portable sauf qu'ils sont pas sur la liste VIP, eux repartiront avec leurs illusions ou à la rigueur une demi mondaine au bord du desespoir )

Bon y en a bien qui ont le niveau et suivent y compris les tendances art de la table en Bosnie Herzegovine pour ne pas vexer iDuck


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Je vois d'ici l'accroche : "Passez vos nuits avec l'Amok sur la peau"
> (...)


Pouuuââârrk !..... :sick:



 :casse:


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juin 2008)

Sur la première photo, on dirait que c'est une chemisette... T'aurais pas fais ça fab quand même ? Nan parceque déjà que... alors si en plus... Ah nan hein !


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben tiens, dans 47 pays qu'elles étaient diffusées mes rayures



Au pays de Descartes, de La Fontaine et de Voltaire : je vous laisse juges...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pouuuââârrk !..... :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> :casse:



Bon, ca sent le ban.


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, ca sent le ban.


Veux-tu être mon ami ?!...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bon y en a bien qui ont le niveau et suivent y compris les tendances art de la table en Bosnie Herzegovine pour ne pas vexer iDuck



iDuck, c'est un peu le Guy Degrenne des forums, quoi. N'empêche que cette histoire de soupière récurrente me laisse rêveur : il y aurait de quoi fouiller, pour un psy un peu curieux. Mais là n'est pas le sujet. Je vous rappelle qu'il s'agit d'une vente de charité.

Nous avons donc là un très beau lot de chemises rayées. La première est vendue au profit de Fabulous Fab, qui n'arrive plus à assumer le cout exorbitant des maitresses slaves avec lesquelles il se pavane dans les soirées mondaines de la rive gauche, la deuxième pour les orphelins des modérateurs morts d'ennui, rivés sur l'oeil unique de leur écran, à effacer des posts tous plus nuls les uns que les autres.

Je pense que votre esprit va l'emporter sur l'envie. Avez-vous vraiment besoin d'un nouveau disque dur ? Probablement pas, vu la masse de données à la con que vous allez y stocker et qui seront aussi bien dans la corbeille. Alors faites un bon geste.


----------



## Craquounette (3 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Veux-tu être mon ami ?!...



A la place de dire des imbécilités, sors ton crayon et bidouille un p'tit truc sympa  

PS : et toi, veux-tu être mon ami ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pire que des malfaisants
> ils suivent pas la mode... ailleurs et ca se prétend Aïpeu
> Des malfaisants et des qui se la jouent
> savez genre à avoir plein de zamis sur fessebouque myspesse ,et depuis peu makjai, et dont le rêve est de rentrer à la soirée machin pour  se pochetronner et  tenter de se faire photographier avec des pipeules (en plein "ménages") et esperer gratter un portable sauf qu'ils sont pas sur la liste VIP, eux repartiront avec leurs illusions ou à la rigueur une demi mondaine au bord du desespoir )
> ...


Faut dire qu'en matière d'arts de la table, en tant que canard, j'en connais un rayon. Mais ma place est *sur* la table, servi avec des légumes. 



Amok a dit:


> iDuck, c'est un peu le Guy Degrenne des forums, quoi. N'empêche que cette histoire de soupière récurrente me laisse rêveur : il y aurait de quoi fouiller, pour un psy un peu curieux. Mais là n'est pas le sujet. Je vous rappelle qu'il s'agit d'une vente de charité.


Normal, elle a quelquechose d'hypnotisant, d'obsédant. Tu la vois et tu ne penses plus qu'à elle.


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais ma place est *sur* la table, servi avec des légumes.



Lesdits légumes pouvant être artistiquement placés dans l'arrière train, ne l'oublions pas pour la beauté de la chose. La cuisine, c'est avant tout le régal des yeux. Et notre iDuck avec une gerbe de poireaux éclatant comme un feu d'artifice dans la remorque, ca doit valoir son pesant de cacahuètes.

iDuck met donc en vente sa soupière, ainsi que les reliefs de la décoration. Certifiés garantis. Je sens que nous allons ici assister à la vente du siècle.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Lesdits légumes pouvant être artistiquement placés dans l'arrière train, ne l'oublions pas pour la beauté de la chose. La cuisine, c'est avant tout le régal des yeux. Et notre iDuck avec une gerbe de poireaux éclatant comme un feu d'artifice dans la remorque, ca doit valoir son pesant de cacahuètes.
> 
> iDuck met donc en vente sa soupière, ainsi que les reliefs de la décoration. Certifiés garantis. Je sens que nous allons ici assister à la vente du siècle.


et quel est le cours actuel de la kawouète?

Autre chose:
Vu la frénésie mondiale sur les denrées, les éléments décoratifs devraient faire monter les enchères


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Tout s'accélère : nous venons de recevoir également :

- une dent creuse, dans laquelle un escargot de bourgogne s'est égaré, de la part de Monsieur Super Moquette
- Un étui de caméra iSight, certifié d'origine, de la part de Monsieur Doquéville (les anciens, adeptes du fil "chic la réclame" comprendront : il s'agit là d'un objet qui n'intéresse que les spécialistes)
- 3 pommes dans un panier estampillé 'Roland Garros 2008", don de Benjamin, administrateur vénéré
- 17 boites de vis, boulons et écrous en vrac offerts par Gribouille, qui n'avait que ca en stock
- 1 mac classic état neuf, avec disquettes et clavier d'origine, gracieusement mis à disposition par P77 (un almanach Vermot 1975 en prime)
- 1 cuve Paterson sans spires mais avec bouchon, de la part de Alèm
- 1 exemplaire de la collection "Bled : la conjugaison facile" dont Mackie n'a aucune utilité.
- 1 tirage bromure de Web'o sur une plage ch'ti, le nez au vent, offert par le modèle.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, en vente : une chemise* de modérateur. Au profit des orphelins de la modération. A vot'bon coeur, M'sieurs Dames.
> 
> Rayée, naze aussi ​



pffffff , si tu vas la vendre je vais mettre quoi moi le matin au reveil en sortant de ton lit  ?


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pffffff , si tu vas la vendre je vais mettre quoi moi le matin au reveil en sortant de ton lit  ?



Rien, comme d'hab, tes cuissardes suffisent amplement : le reste serait de mauvais gout ! Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi sortir du lit ?!


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> A la place de dire des imbécilités, sors ton crayon et bidouille un p'tit truc sympa



Mon Doc : je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression. La drague Suisse, c'est autre chose, y'a pas à dire !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juin 2008)

une clope, un café et du macdo


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> une clope, un café et du macdo



Toi, tu sais parler aux hommes !  :love:

Bon, ceci étant ca ne se bouscule pas au portillon pour les promesses de dons : allons allons, membres glorieux : imaginez la classe que vous aurez, avec une chemise de Fab ou de modo sur les épaules lors de la prochaine AES : les femmes à vos pieds, se tortillant comme des lombrics coupés ! Des jeunes filles aux paires comme s'il en pleuvait ! Vous sentirez le sexe et le mâle comme si vous sortiez d'une cuve d'Axe© ! faites un investissement qui, de plus est une bonne action !

Allez, je ne recule devant aucun sacrifice ! Une pincée de poils de torse offerte avec la chemise de modo, hop la !


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...) faites un investissement qui, de plus est une bonne action !



Poil au croupion... 


ÉDIT: tu édites pour me faire rater la rime ?!...
Mauvais joueur !...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Oula, tout s'accélère !

Monsieur Jobichou met en vente un sac de sciure.

Hé hé, les téléphones grésillent. Le monde s'affole. N'attendez pas : 10% de remise aux membres macg.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pffffff , si tu vas la vendre je vais mettre quoi moi le matin au reveil en sortant de ton lit  ?





Amok a dit:


> Rien, comme d'hab, tes cuissardes suffisent amplement : le reste serait de mauvais gout ! Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi sortir du lit ?!



m'enfin kisbizz...
Déjà : un rien t'habille...

Et si tu ne trouves rien ou plus les cuissardes  tu te drapes dans ta dignité .

C'est très facile même de faire semblant
Tu te lèves le regard fixé sur la porte et tu penses_ "caffè-caffè -caffé"_ et tu marches

Et l'autre pensera  " Quelle Reine ! Mais comment fait elle après cette nuit ?"


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au croupion...



Merci Monsieur Tirhum.

Donc, un sac de poils de fondement offerts par Monsieur Tirhum. Idéal pour rembourrer vos vieux oreillers. Antiallergiques, doux comme de la soie, et garantis 10 ans contre vices de fabrication. Peut également servir d'étoupe pour ramonage de conduits de cheminées.


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et si tu ne trouves rien ou plus les cuissardes  tu te drapes dans ta dignité .



Soyons clairs : perso, je préfère les cuissardes: la dignité, ca m'excite moyen.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et l'autre pensera  " Quelle Reine ! Mais comment fait elle après cette nuit ?"



simuler n'a jamais eté tres fatiguant  






edit : je mets en vente mes cuissardes ou pas ?


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> edit : je mets en vente mes cuissardes ou pas ?



Certainement pas : c'est pour manger de suite !


----------



## jugnin (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah voilà : c'est ce que je disais. laisse tomber, Fab' : ils ne savent pas ce que c'est la gloire, les paillettes, les galas, toussa.... Ce sont des malfaisants !





Amok a dit:


> Toi, tu sais parler aux hommes !  :love:
> 
> Bon, ceci étant ca ne se bouscule pas au portillon pour les promesses de dons : allons allons, membres glorieux : imaginez la classe que vous aurez, avec une chemise de Fab ou de modo sur les épaules lors de la prochaine AES : les femmes à vos pieds, se tortillant comme des lombrics coupés ! Des jeunes filles aux paires comme s'il en pleuvait ! Vous sentirez le sexe et le mâle comme si vous sortiez d'une cuve d'Axe© ! faites un investissement qui, de plus est une bonne action !
> 
> Allez, je ne recule devant aucun sacrifice ! Une pincée de poils de torse offerte avec la chemise de modo, hop la !



Je veux bien, mais bon, un mâle faisan en chemise rayée, c'est pas trop la classe si ?




​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Lesdits légumes pouvant être artistiquement placés dans l'arrière train, ne l'oublions pas pour la beauté de la chose. La cuisine, c'est avant tout le régal des yeux. Et notre iDuck avec une gerbe de poireaux éclatant comme un feu d'artifice dans la remorque, ca doit valoir son pesant de cacahuètes.
> 
> iDuck met donc en vente sa soupière, ainsi que les reliefs de la décoration. Certifiés garantis. Je sens que nous allons ici assister à la vente du siècle.


On fait un lot soupière moche + chemise affreuse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> On fait un lot soupière moche + chemise affreuse ?



Plus cuissardes et direction la point d'eau pour la chasse aux grenouilles et le tir sur croupion volant


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> A la place de dire des imbécilités, sors ton crayon et bidouille un p'tit truc sympa


Paraît que trop de chocolat fait pousser les... 
Ou alors c'est la chemise qui est mal taillée... 








Craquounette a dit:


> PS : et toi, veux-tu être mon ami ?


Hmmm... Oui ?!... 




Amok a dit:


> Mon Doc : je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression. La drague Suisse, c'est autre chose, y'a pas à dire !


:hein:


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm... Oui ?!...
> 
> :hein:



Serait-ce une critique déguisée des pectoraux de l'Amok ?


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> qui veut acheter mon anorak ?





moi je veux .... mais ce n'est pas plutot encombrante pour ... nager ? 




:love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Serait-ce une critique déguisée des pectoraux de l'Amok ?


Qui ça ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2008)

manque plus que NED + Roberto et quelques autres et ce n''est plus la chemise qui ferait un carton mais le flyer collectif
( bon , vous me direz qu'un flyer fasse un carton c'est quasi un pléonasme)

 @G
l' anorak ..celui qui a servi de terrain d'atterissage de divers elements regurgités en sortie d' AES? 
Ca pourrait valoir cher ou rien ( tout dépend de qui a customisé)


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2008)

C'est tellement moi que c'en est troublant !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> ... "truc" poilu...​


La flagornerie ne te mènera nulle part !... 
_Regarde Ed...
Le pauvre individu qu'il est devenu, ne poste plus..._


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)

Chuuut, je suis à deux doigts de leur vendre l'idée d'un calendrier à XX XXX exemplaires.
A nous les royalties! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> A nous les royalties! :rateau:


p77erie bilingue en vue:

royalties à défaut des... royal tities?


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2008)

Je note toutefois que je suis le mois le plus chaud !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> p77erie bilingue en vue:
> 
> royalties à défaut des... royal tities?



Je trouve cet humour assez mal sein 



Amok a dit:


> Je note toutefois que je suis le mois le plus chaud !  :love:



Tes archives météo me paraissent quelque peu sujettes à caution, là, mon loup, l'an passé, on a évité les chutes de neige de peu, en août


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2008)

C'est pas bientôt fini de jouer avec ma chemise?

On avait dit qu'on jouait pas avec les fringues et les cartables...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je note toutefois que je suis le mois le plus chaud !  :love:



C'est vrai que c'est limite trop habillé pour un mois d'août  Une épilation ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je note toutefois que je suis le mois le plus chaud !  :love:


 tout dépend de l'endroit
---
Mais je me demande si y a pas eu glissement sur clavier au moment de ta rédaction de post

et ce serait plutôt

_je suis le Moi le plus chaud _
ou
_je suis l'émoi le plus chaud _


----------



## kasarus (4 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout dépend de l'endroit
> ---
> Mais je me demande si y a pas eu glissement sur clavier au moment de ta rédaction de post
> 
> ...



En pleine forme, je vois


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> _je suis l'émoi le plus chaud _



Je crois que tu confonds...


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas si on va reconnaître...


----------



## kasarus (4 Juin 2008)

j'ai comme un doute...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je sais pas si on va reconnaître...



Jean-Pierre Coffe après une cure de bridelight ?


----------



## macmarco (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> ​
> Je sais pas si on va reconnaître...



Superbe !!   
(Le dessin   )


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> j'ai comme un doute...



Tu chauffes... Presque 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Jean-Pierre Coffe après une cure de bridelight ?


Bon alors deux indices: Ce n'est pas Iduck ni Mackie 



macmarco a dit:


> Superbe !!
> (Le dessin   )


Merci


----------



## Lalla (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si on va reconnaître...



Cela me rappelle une vieille rengaine...
Du style "tombez la chemise..." A moins que ce soit une autre pièce (inférieure peut-être?) du costume ?


----------



## kasarus (4 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Cela me rappelle une vieille renagaine...
> Du style "tombez la chemise..." A moins que ce soit une autre pièce (inférieure peut-être?) du costume ?



Merci, 



Back to fundamentals:



Le FUTAL.


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je sais pas si on va reconnaître...



sonnyboy l'a acheter ?


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je note toutefois que je suis le mois le plus chaud !  :love:




nan, juillet c'est le plus chaud.... et si prasath  il t'a mis en aout c'est pour te rappeler que  en ce mois il y a mon anniversaire et que il ne faut pas oublier 




prasath a dit:


> dessin​
> Je sais pas si on va reconnaître...



 tu veux nous faire croire que sonny a acheté la chemise a fab ?


----------



## Lalla (4 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:
			
		

> tu veux nous faire croire que sonny a acheté la chemise a fab ?



Pourquoi pas ? Elle est mignonne en violet :love:


----------



## Craquounette (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Saison printemps-été 2008



Juin... c'est quoi ? le mois le plus humide ? :mouais: 

tirhum : rose, une chemise rose... mais qu'est-ce que je t'ai fait pour que tu m'infliges ça ?? :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2008)

Les costumes sont de Prasath, Tirhum, Grug Cardwell et les décors de Prasath junior Harth


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> tirhum : rose, une chemise rose... mais qu'est-ce que je t'ai fait pour que tu m'infliges ça ?? :hein:



le rose c'est bien !!!  .....et puis c'est plutot fuchsia non ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juin... c'est quoi ? le mois le plus humide ? :mouais:
> 
> tirhum : rose, une chemise rose... mais qu'est-ce que je t'ai fait pour que tu m'infliges ça ?? :hein:


:rose: 
Besoin d'aide pour fermer ta chemise ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

... :rateau: Moi j'ai un sac rempli de verre pilé, neuf, jamais ouvert, avec en bundle des préservatifs et un godemichet réalistic de mamaoudou clithanger. Il avait été offert par sonnyboy, avec ce mot : 



> *"Tu balances une poignée dans le préso, t'installes sur le réalistic, tu te trouves une innocente victime qui n'en a pas l'air, tu l'entraines dans un coin intime (les pissotières c'est le must dans un resto chinois), tu fourres le bordel préparé dans le patient trouvé, le preso claque, effet garanti sur le partenaire... ne pas arrêter le limage quelle qu'en soit les circonstances. Testé sur le SMG dans les toilettes de l'Applexpo. (Ah oui conseil, déclencher l'alarme incendie pour couvrir les jouissances du patient)"
> * *Sonny'
> 
> PS : le top serait d'essayer sur Coupe-Saladier, le paon en chemise de taffiole et bellâtre pour clitos en détresse
> *​



:rateau:​


----------



## dool (5 Juin 2008)

Elle est très bien cette chemise !




Ch'ai pô dessiner...​


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

Je vous propose tout de même de...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Bon alors deux indices: Ce n'est pas Iduck ni Mackie


Non. Moi, j'ai des cheveux.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

Ouais donc c'est forcément un des vieux du forum, donc


----------

